# 1965 J39-1 Flamboyant Lime Stingray 2 speed



## 60sstuff (Nov 18, 2021)

Another Factory Original Paint Stingray with the 2 speed Overdrive Blueband rear hub and front caliper brake.

HA = Aug. 23, 1965 long frame.

The Lime on this bike glows with that Aluminum coat bleeding through the finish coat.
It looks as though someone may have waxed the reverse screen as it’s a little light, but still nice.
A couple nicks here and there but this Lime pops. Top bar is excellent.

Original chrome and OEM White Tufted Seat.

Enjoy an old 60’s muscle bike.


----------



## sworley (Nov 18, 2021)

Utterly gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vince72 (Nov 18, 2021)

You have too many green bikes I’d gladly take one as a x más gift 😉
Great looking bikes!!


----------



## nick tures (Nov 18, 2021)

wow Stunning !! incredible bikes !! thanks for sharing !!


----------



## 60sstuff (Nov 19, 2021)

Flam Lime with the Bendix goodies.

I will add that the Blueband Overdrive on my Black bike and this Lime bike work superb.
This is a really cool design 2 speed.
Take off fast, gently kick back and then cruise.


----------



## Jackpop (Nov 20, 2021)

Your collection just blows me away. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vince72 (Dec 1, 2021)

Wow that is nice!


----------

